# Tresiba not working for me



## Merrymax69 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi everyone, new here please be gentle! I had gestational diabetes 2000 and confirmed type 2 3 months after birth. BG hasn't been controlled well recently and have been moved from lantus to Tresiba just over a week ago. Trouble is my am readings have jumped from 6.1 ish to 15, I spend the whole day fighting to lower it again, I have upped my Tresiba to 100 units (200unit) and having to take ridiculous amounts of Nova rapid throughout the day. I was so Hoping this was going to work as had awful stinging with lantus and was doing split dose. Anyone had similar experience? Should I wait longer for things to settle?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi and welcome, I cant help on this as I'm tablet controlled, there is great support here and someone will give you some advice I'm sure,  Hope its sorted soon. Al


----------



## Merrymax69 (Mar 15, 2016)

Me too, things were actually really going great and was expecting a little upset but not this much!!


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi merrymax
Welcome aboard.  How much Lantus were you taking previously?  I only ask because I wonder if they've calculated the dosage correctly for you.  I take the Tresiba (100) and used to take Lantus and find Tresiba much more stable in me, ignore the amount my dosages are small, but I went from 10 units of Lantus to 6 on Tresiba.  Lantus is also peakier than Tresiba so you those peaks may have been working in your favour, and Tresiba is I find freakishly stable.  So another question what figure do you go to bed on?  Is your blood sugar rising overnight or staying stable?  Also do you use ratios for novorapid or fixed doses for every meal?  I had to change my novo ratios when I switched because they were geared around the odd action of the Lantus in my body.  Sorry it's like 20 questions, just trying to work out what might help


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sorry I cant advise on the insulin either, but just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Merrymax69 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi KookyCat, thanks for reply. I was taking split dose of lantus 50 PM and 30 AM, I started Tresiba on 66 and have increased it every couple of days and I'm up to 100. I was taking nova rapid 4,8,14 this has now gone up to 20,15,25. I'm thirsty, tired and put weight on. I'm going to bed  around 14/18 which is higher than normal and waking 12/15, I've always run high overnight but I seemed to have lantus sorted and was waking in 6's. Not sure if I just need to sit tight a while, I don't have an appt for another month.


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 16, 2016)

Do you have a nurse you can ring?  In theory because it's more stable you should need less rather than more, but in my case I'd consider Lantus aggressive at lowering blood sugar and Tresiba's strength to be more subtle, it is super stable so won't compensate for a lack of rapid insulin at all.  What I mean by that is this really, if you've got too much Lantus going in (as in more than you'd need just to keep you alive) it will quite easily compensate for some of that food, but Tresiba absolutely doesn't because it is very very stable.  It seems to be keeping you stable overnight ignoring the fact that they're higher than you'd want, there's not much difference in the going to bed and waking figure which is what you want from a basal insulin, but such an increase in total insulin intake isn't what I would expect.  I'd definitely be sending out the bat signal to the DSN for some help with this one.  Hope you get it sorted soon though it must be making you miserable


----------



## Merrymax69 (Mar 16, 2016)

I will call my DSN tomorrow, I definitely feel that something isnt quite right and i'd rather go back to the lantus, even with the awful sting, as I felt i managed that so much better. Thanks for advice @KookyCat


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 17, 2016)

Let us know how you go on, it might be that tresiba doesn't suit your needs (Lantus didn't suit mine so it does happen), but it could be you need more rapid for food and the Lantus was really helping you with that (Tresiba is stubbornly unhelpful in that area ) too.  If it's the latter I think you'd need to adjust the rapid to food (carb counting) which isn't hard but it takes some getting used to.  Just had another thought, are you taking the Tresiba in one single dose?  I know it allegedly lasts longer than the others but I wonder if you can split it?  Don't forget to let us know how it goes


----------



## Merrymax69 (Mar 17, 2016)

Managed to speak to my DSN and she was really shocked with my readings, so much so she arranged for a new prescription so I can try new batch just in case there is an issue with the Tresiba I received.  So tonight I will take slightly less in the anticipation I might get a different result tonight!  Will update tomorrow. Thanks again @KookyCat


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 18, 2016)

Well I'm glad her reaction was a positive one and I've got my fingers crossed that it was a wonky batch and it gets more stable for you.  if not though at least you'll know that Tresiba isn't the best choice for you and she can help you choose another insulin (lots of folk like Levemir, it can be taken twice a day and doesn't sting I believe).  Let us know how you go (I'm crossing my fingers for you)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2016)

Merrymax69 said:


> Managed to speak to my DSN and she was really shocked with my readings, so much so she arranged for a new prescription so I can try new batch just in case there is an issue with the Tresiba I received.  So tonight I will take slightly less in the anticipation I might get a different result tonight!  Will update tomorrow. Thanks again @KookyCat


It does sound like it might have been a faulty batch - hope the new stuff works better - be careful if that was the problem because you might suddenly need a lot less!  I wonder also if your nurse has considered the possibility of combining your insulin therapy with Victoza? I know of at least one member here who was taking large amounts of insulin which they were able to decrease significantly once Victoza was added. It's an injectable, once (twice?) a day which helps you make better use of the insulin - doesn't suit everyone, but if it works for you I imagine it will be a great help


----------

